

Ask HN: What PHP E-Shop software you use or recommend? - Arshdeep

I am upto to starting a small web development company so I need suggestions on what E-shop software we should build on.<p>Thanks
======
relaunched
I'm only slightly familiar with prestashop, but I can recommend Magento. Check
it out.

------
lwong
prestashop

